# beets!



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

well, i don't know about you all, but i boiled up a bunch of fresh beets last night, sliced them into a salad with olive oil, a little vinegar and dijon mustard, added a chopped avocado and fed them to my SO and myself (because his gut's been acting up, rare for him, and he was a little C too, extremely rare for him) and ate a big bowlful and this morning i have the runs! ha ha ha. he's still asleep so i don't know about him yet but i've gone three times in the past hour boom boom boom; gotta love those beets! just thought i'd mention it.......g-


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

I agree beets are very good for the digestive process. I used to drink a beet-pineapple juice that was delicious and very good for digestion. A little intense and quite sweet but good. Jimmye


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

I read in a Q & A in a magazine that you can determine how long it takes for your bowels to move. Eat Beets and then they said it colors the stool so you know how long it takes for you to evacuate. Not sure if thsi is accurate, but an interesting thought.


----------

